# licorice root



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi I wanted to let you gals know that maybe licorice root could help with period cramps. I have been using it lately for cramps and it has sigificantly decreased the amount of pain and I havnt had any d on it either. I have tried tylenol and it didnt do any good. Licorice root has been the first herb to help me with cramping the only thing so far that I dont like about it is that licorice will effect birth control.If you think you might want to try licorice root make sure you dont have high blood pressure because i read on the warning label that licorice root can raise bood pressure.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Use potassium chloride instead of as much sodium (salt);That's how I raised my low potassium levels a while back, since I'm not eating bananas. I'm using licorice root extract in tincture form for intestinal inflammation that in turn causes terrible gerd/reflux inflammation. Still using the cannabis whole plant CBD extract tincture for IBS spasm. Keep checking your blood pressure so it does not sky rocket while using that NON-deglycerized licorice root everyone.


----------

